# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Should i let my Dr in on my steroid use

## Barboney1

Thinking of filling my Dr in on my steroid use . I know he will not provide the juice but would probably be invaluable in monitoring my blood work. Any thoughts?

----------


## davidtheman100

Welcome to the forum. 

IMO if bloodwork is the only concern here, and all you were going to ask your doctor for, i would suggest not to because the cons outweigh the pros in this case. You can be taught what to look for here on this forum, you can probably get the blood work as frequently as you need to without admitting steroids to your doctor which could open up some problems in the short and long term.

----------


## Barboney1

Thanks for the input. I am 46 and am thinking of doing a cruiseing low dose maintain my gains. I think your right. I am planning on getting an appointment 3 weeks after my last Test e pin. He already has me slated for low T check. I am just worried about what he will ask when he sees my levels so far below minimum right after cycle. Thought maybes it would be better to come clean and ask for help. After thinking about it you are probably correct. Will he be able to tell from my blood work and size that I was on cycle?

----------


## ironbeck

Imo do not tell your Dr, one it will be noted on your record and will put you in a stigma category, two every condition that may arise with your health will be attributed to steroid use , third I'm sure it would hinder your options when it comes to life insurance, at least any kind worth having. I could go on and on. It's just not a wise choice in my opinion unless the knowledge is needed to treat you in an optimal manner medically.

----------


## Iceberg

> Imo do not tell your Dr, one it will be noted on your record and will put you in a stigma category, two every condition that may arise with your health will be attributed to steroid use, third I'm sure it would hinder your options when it comes to life insurance, at least any kind worth having. I could go on and on. It's just not a wise choice in my opinion unless the knowledge is needed to treat you in an optimal manner medically.


What about TRT? Can primary know about that?

----------


## -Horus-

> Thinking of filling my Dr in on my steroid use. I know he will not provide the juice but would probably be invaluable in monitoring my blood work. Any thoughts?


no don't.. not unless life or death sitiation. don't kid yourself its not private when health or life insurance asks you to allow them to look at your medical records.... 

Need blood work? say its some OTC supps you bought online why you are worried . infection? b12 shot. liver values high? drinking a bit too much lately or again, otc supps. 
Avoid it...

----------


## -Horus-

> Thanks for the input. I am 46 and am thinking of doing a cruiseing low dose maintain my gains. I think your right. I am planning on getting an appointment 3 weeks after my last Test e pin. He already has me slated for low T check. I am just worried about what he will ask when he sees my levels so far below minimum right after cycle. Thought maybes it would be better to come clean and ask for help. After thinking about it you are probably correct. Will he be able to tell from my blood work and size that I was on cycle?


say you tried some OTC supp that was supposed to be herbal muscle booster or some crap.

----------


## kelkel

> Thanks for the input. I am 46 and am thinking of doing a cruiseing low dose maintain my gains. I think your right. I am planning on getting an appointment 3 weeks after my last Test e pin. He already has me slated for low T check. I am just worried about what he will ask when he sees my levels so far below minimum right after cycle. Thought maybes it would be better to come clean and ask for help. After thinking about it you are probably correct. Will he be able to tell from my blood work and size that I was on cycle?


How about simply getting the proper BW now to determine where your T levels are, and not play games with it later. An example of BW is in the Finding A Doc Sticky thread at the top of the HRT Forum. Use the first set listed.

----------


## bungledoona

Man im still a newbie when it comes to gear but as far as gear, AI's and SERMS go they are dumb ****s. Thats why they call em general practitioners.... (GENERAL)! just try get bloods done, dont tell em shit i say. Thats just my opinion

----------


## Avi3510

How would you guys justify getting bw before during and after cycle? Were talking about 3x in less than six months. I guess I'm confused as to what I should say.

----------


## Avi3510

BTW I live in NY and it appears I have no other option but to go through a MD.

----------


## bungledoona

> How would you guys justify getting bw before during and after cycle? Were talking about 3x in less than six months. I guess I'm confused as to what I should say.


Just go to different GP's, worked for me.

----------


## Far from massive

> How would you guys justify getting bw before during and after cycle? Were talking about 3x in less than six months. I guess I'm confused as to what I should say.


Just get the blood work done on your own and pay out of pocket. You can google self directed blood work and find lots of places like direct labs md that will set up your blood tests at a local lab then you can read the results online. This is far better than going through a doctor and letting your insurance agency know they are insuring someone who injects themselves with black market steroids ......

----------


## Avi3510

Massive, I live in NY and from what I have read one is unable to do so without written permission from a doc

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Posts above pointed you toward mail order labs. Use that.

If you have unlimited cash flow Every Other Week is a nice way to go. It allows you to do your cycle and spot if and when you need to come off. It allows you to not go by rules of thumbs that fit most people...because everyone is different. It also allows you to dial in your AI very closely during your first test cycle.

That being said, telling anyone you are commiting a felony and may have schedule drugs in your posession illegally...not the smartest thing to do. Stick with online labs.

I got lucky moving to China. My doctor says he doesn't care what I take his job is to make my numbers in the good range. He does a great job. In the USA I doubt you will find anything like this unless you go to an anti aging clinic in Vegas where they are not so concerned with facts as much as what you want to do. You can get on trt if you know the correct way to alter your blood work via your substances. Once on the sky is the limit because your blood work is easy to have done.

With that said in the end you need to know the details on your own health. Where your HCT feels best. Where your doses on cycle put your vitals so basic medications can handle the bump.

----------


## Avi3510

Chicago, thanks for the lengthy post and the time you put in to responding. But, I made this post because in NY you can't use online labs from what I've been told and need to get a MD to write a script for the bw. I was hoping to hear from other people with similar situations and how they handle it.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Ah sorry bro. 

When I was in New Orleans I would go across the line for medical to Mississippi. Not sure if a political line of travel is available for you. Most Clinics will order you full blood work if you request due to a job interview. In Georgia the way around it is to go to the free doctor at the Social Office and say you want to take better care of your life and would like to do blood work x. Worked like a charm and usually every county had 4-5 of these clinics. Also in the rural areas they have Nurse Praticioners that run clinics and handle common things like coughs and such and have a doctor back writing the prescripts for them after reviewing the files. These places ail get you anything short of hydrocodone and bloodwork is a simple request.

With NY State being a Blue I am sure the free clinics are all over the place and might be your answer.

----------


## Avi3510

Thanks for the info. I'll take a look into it. I live close to PA, I'll have to check into that and see if it is any easier over there. The free clinics sound like a good idea, I just gotta figure out if there's any around or near buffalo area. Thanks again for taking the time to answer doc.

----------


## NYbeastMode

> Thanks for the info. I'll take a look into it. I live close to PA, I'll have to check into that and see if it is any easier over there. The free clinics sound like a good idea, I just gotta figure out if there's any around or near buffalo area. Thanks again for taking the time to answer doc.


Hey, I live in hamburg which isn't far from buffalo. Let me know how it works out and where you went. I need to get BW done. I'm new to all this.

----------


## djgreen

...........

----------


## bsh

> crash your test levels and get them tested and have your doc put you on test replacement therapy if you can afford it


 this^^^

----------


## RoyalMess

Here in The Netherlands my doctor is in on it and is helping me with bloodwork etc.
I've been cycling for a while now with test/tren at a very low dosage and I continued the cycle a little longer then planned. Out of curiosity I said to my doctor that I've been using certain substances and that I started off with a test cycle, then a 2-3 month break and test/deca cycle and when the deca was over I lowered the test the last 4 weeks. After another break I've been cycling for about 5-6 months. Because that was a little too much I informed him and then I got my blood tested just after the cycle, everything is good and such except my good cholesterol which was 8.7 but that already dropped in a week to 4.7

So if you ask me I would go and consult a doctor, my doctor said to lay off for 2-3 months and when I plan on a cycle again he wants to consult me every now and then and keep track of stuff. Good thing is that my own test levels always have been high and that I will maintain all gained muscle mass and that everything such as liver work, blood work and such is A okay. (Except the cholesterol but that is a tren thing)

Most smart and good doctors will not argue with you and just help you out anyway they can because they cannot stop you.

(PS my highest dosage was around 100mgs a week of any compound that I've used)

----------


## lovbyts

It's a little different here in the US. It's consider a class 3 drug so it's illegal. I trust the doctor/patient confidentiality as much as I trust the government not to spy on me or the police to save me from a crime. lol

There is a very fine line and soon will be none between what doctors share with outside sources. Most insurance company know anything and everything you use and why and a lot of employeers also now have access to your medical information so disclosing certain things like that in the US can/will effect your current and future employment as well as insurance cost and qualifications and possibly legal issues in the future. 

Better safe than sorry so in other words, No, dont foreclose certain information.

----------


## jet dr

Depends on how much you trust your dr. I trust mine but then again my blood work came back low T. He prescribed me 10ml and sent me on my way so nothing to really hide. Today he asked if I had any left and I said yes. I then laughed and he told me I'd have to get another blood test. That meant I wasn't getting a stack. He's cool and knows how I feel but I could never get exactly what I wanted from him. I'm still trying to find a Dr in my area.
I always go into the dr with a good aditude. Makes a.big difference.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Depends on the country. As with the posted in the Netherlands, here in the UK I can't think of any reason to not tell your physician, and then you can be treated more comprehensively. So it depends on the local laws and situation (it is legal to import and use steroids here without a doctor).

----------


## Far from massive

> Chicago, thanks for the lengthy post and the time you put in to responding. But, I made this post because in NY you can't use online labs from what I've been told and need to get a MD to write a script for the bw. I was hoping to hear from other people with similar situations and how they handle it.


Hey just wanted to thank you for your reply, after looking at the site of one of the services I saw this notice,

No services available in MD, NJ, NY and RI. 

No surprise that MD is also on the list since its the libtard, narco, angry mommy, crapitol of the US....can't wait to move out of this stinking ass country that used to be "The land of the free". Of course I will really miss paying 8K a year in property taxes so that the Gov can hire minority contractors to install pavers on the sidewalks and traffic flow restrictors on the roads that are so laden with potholes (which they will ignore) that it looks like there has been a war going on.

Aren't you glad I did not tell you how I really felt....

----------


## Avi3510

> Hey just wanted to thank you for your reply, after looking at the site of one of the services I saw this notice,
> 
> No services available in MD, NJ, NY and RI.
> 
> No surprise that MD is also on the list since its the libtard, narco, angry mommy, crapitol of the US....can't wait to move out of this stinking ass country that used to be "The land of the free". Of course I will really miss paying 8K a year in property taxes so that the Gov can hire minority contractors to install pavers on the sidewalks and traffic flow restrictors on the roads that are so laden with potholes (which they will ignore) that it looks like there has been a war going on.
> 
> Aren't you glad I did not tell you how I really felt....


Thanks. So how do you really feel? Lmao. On a side note. Found a doctor who takes cash and will give you basically anything you want. Including blood work. Will hopefully dojng my first cycle soon.

----------

